

After 30 Years of Drilling, Researchers reach Antarctic Lake - dclaysmith
http://rt.com/news/antarctic-million-secrets-lake-583/

======
ComputerGuru
_Specialists [..] predict they will find “the only giant super-clean water
system on the planet.” The pristine water will be “twice cleaner than double-
distilled water,” they believe._

Can anyone shed light on this claim? I understand why it would be clear of
pollution, waste, germs, etc. but is there any particular reason it would not
contain salts, minerals, etc?

------
Lazare
I think it's almost obligatory to link A Colder War every time this story
comes up: <http://www.infinityplus.co.uk/stories/colderwar.htm>

(Warning: Creepy.)

------
samstave
Why did it take 30 years to dig 4km?

~~~
jameskilton
It's explained quite well in the article. It took that long for the technology
to come along that ensures we don't pollute this pristine ecosystem when we
breach.

------
alantrick
Days later, a husky is seen running in the snow from a helicopter.

~~~
LearnYouALisp
Sorry, could you explain that?

~~~
mih
I think it's a reference to the opening scene of the movie 'The Thing'
starring Kurt Russell. (Spoiler: It's about an alien lifeform which start
infecting researchers at a polar research station)

------
squid_ca
Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Fhtagn!

